# How to Suppress the Lightroom Mobile ad in Lightroom 5.5?



## Robert Ash (Jul 20, 2014)

Hi,

In Lightroom 5.5 Adobe added an ad/link to Lightroom Mobile at the top of the Library window. Is there there a way to get rid of it so it doesn't show every time we start up Lightroom?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 20, 2014)

Yes, click on the small white down-arrow to the right-hand side of the "ad" and select "Change Identity Plate", from which you can either choose the standard Lightroom ID plate, or select/create your own personalised plate.


----------



## Robert Ash (Jul 20, 2014)

That worked, thanks. I thought it was a very cool and clever (and tasteful, frankly) way to advertise Lightroom Mobile but now that I know about Mobile it was time to change back to a standard or customized look


----------

